# Snap Liquids (Intnl) - Juice Reviews



## Juices_For_Days (23/8/16)

Company: Snap Liquids
Product Name: SNAP Apple
Product Image:





Reviewer: Pieter

Mod: Wismec RX200s
Watts/Volts: 60

Atomiser: TFV8
Coil Resistance: 0.22
Wicking Material: Natural Cotton

Strength: 3mg
Blend: Apple
Price: R250
Website: www.*snap*liquids.com


Reviewer Notes:

Whatever you do don't try this. This stuff is wicked. Smells absolutely terrific. Had it in my limitless dripper tfv4 and tfv8 made no difference tasted like acid qtex remover to be precise.
I have no idea what is going on with this flavor. Bought it of a local supplier telling me how great it was etc, it was absolutely horrible wasted 2 perfectly fine coils in my SMOK tanks thanks for that. Its been 2 weeks steeping it tastes the same.

Any 1 tried this and can maybe comment further on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/2/18)

*Snap Liquids – Café con Leche*

Snap Liquids are manufactured in California. I bought this bottle from Mr. Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, Big Bay, Cape Town

Flavour Description: A “delicious brewed coffee blended with creamy vanilla milk with a hint of hazelnut.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJustS
Coil: Commercial 0.5 ohm

My comment: This has a pleasant, mild flavour. Not a kick-start for the day, but enjoyable at other times.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I've just realised that this thread should be under International Juice Reviews. Would you like to move it?


----------



## Alex (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> g0g I've just realised that this thread should be under International Juice Reviews. Would you like to move it?



I think this section is fine for international juice reviews @Hooked, there are already a number of international juices reviewed here. I have changed the title accordingly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

